# Attack of the Golden puppies!



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like a huge amount of fun!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Ohhhhhh I could use some of that kind of laughing right about now....


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

:bowrofl:All that puppy breath!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

That is hilarious:--big_grin: That could replace anti-depressant medication


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's too funny!! I'm so jealous!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, I love it. If only we could all have a chance to do that one in our lives.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

What a way to go!
Death by puppies.
I would giggle to the end!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

what i wouldn't give for a puppy attack, swoon


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Now if that doesn't bring a smile to your face NOTHING will.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hali's Mom said:


> Now if that doesn't bring a smile to your face NOTHING will.


My thoughts, exactly!


----------



## Nora (Feb 23, 2011)

Now that is just hilarious!!! nothing better than puppy love.


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

x100000000000


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I've had that happen (not quite the same frequency, but close). SO neat! I sat here smiling and laughing right along with him!











One of those puppies is my Lucy!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Awww, I remember those days. I would lay on the ground and 8 little puppies would attack me. It was SO much fun, but I will have to say, that is started to hurt after awhile with all of those puppy teeth.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alan*

AlanK

I agree with you-this puppy video could be the best ANTI-DEPRESSANT around!!!

Ken and I LAUGHED SO HARD!!!


----------

